# Rod Knowles



## Stephen N McCabe (Oct 17, 2011)

I was at Hull Trinity House Navigation School with Rod from '63 to '66. He joined Blue Star & I was with Furness Lines. We met briefly in '70 after doing 2nd Mates. Would like to get in touch again. Have talked to old friends about Rod but no-one can help.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

If it is the same Rod Knowles he was 2/O , C/O with Bibbys for a time before moving on to rapid promotion in a German outfit - Hanseatic if I can recall.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Stephen N McCabe (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi jcmg
Any ideas as to Rod's current whereabouts?
Stephen


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Not since late 80's. He lived in a litttle cottage in Babell Nr Hollywell in North Wales. He and his wife divorced and the house was sold. 

A frequent visitor to the Black Lion (Babell) when on leave.

Certainly working for the German outfit then.


I'll make a few inquiries.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

I met a guy called Rod Knowles a few years ago he owned a bar in Pattayya in Thailand but im certain he was with ESSO Tankers during his sea career


----------



## bobjerry (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds great!I agree with you.


________________________________________________________________________
Rc Hobby Stores|Rc Helicopters|Battery Charger|Rc Airplanes|Rc Helicopter Parts


----------



## Headswan (May 2, 2016)

jmcg said:


> Not since late 80's. He lived in a litttle cottage in Babell Nr Hollywell in North Wales. He and his wife divorced and the house was sold.
> 
> A frequent visitor to the Black Lion (Babell) when on leave.
> 
> ...


Dear jmcg, Did you ever find any more information about Rod Knowles?

Regards

Ray Woodward (headswan)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Headswan said:


> Dear jmcg, Did you ever find any more information about Rod Knowles?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ray Woodward (headswan)


I'm afraid not Ray. If you post a note on the Bibby Line or Derbyshire thread it might just trigger a lost moment. 


BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Did Rod Knowles have any children, how old would he ne now.?


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

linglis said:


> Did Rod Knowles have any children, how old would he ne now.?


Basis most of us started at Hull Trinity House at about 13 that would put Rod [ aka Nogin the Nog ] mid 60s.

Alan


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Alan,
Was his name Rodney/Roderick, can you remember a middle name.?


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

If it is the same Rod Knowles who married Linda - no there were no children of that marriage.

Rod would be in his mid to late 60's now. Former wife lives in Flintshire.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

linglis said:


> Alan,
> Was his name Rodney/Roderick, can you remember a middle name.?


His name was Roderick but he was known as Nogin the Nog after the cartoon. Came from Anlaby.

I left in 65 and never ran into him again. Howard Goodrick was in Blue Star with him but I don't know if they sailed together.


Alan


----------

